# iOS updates kill existing shows



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I had a bunch of shows on my iPad, most notably Radiohead at Austin City Limits that was watched on most 10 hour flights. 

Just looked at the newest TiVo app and magically all of my shows are gone. Worst part is that some of these were shows that I had deleted from my TiVo. 

Sweet. 

Why did this happen?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Didn't happen here.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't have a problem either. Did you delete the app before upgrading? Because that might remove all the downloaded shows.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't believe that I deleted the app, but in all of the technical issues (losing connectivity, etc.) that could have happened.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Shows are stored in the app data section, so if you delete the app you delete the shows. I wish TiVo would have an option to convert them to MP4 and store them in the camera roll. They only allow transfer of shows that are unprotected anyway so there is no real harm in that.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Shows are stored in the app data section, so if you delete the app you delete the shows. I wish TiVo would have an option to convert them to MP4 and store them in the camera roll. They only allow transfer of shows that are unprotected anyway so there is no real harm in that.


 Do you know if you use iTunes to sync to a computer if the TiVo App HLS data is backed up as well? I presume for a full backup it would be, but what about just App syncs? (I try and avoid using iTunes as much as possible, but if you have a bunch of shows downloaded to your iDevice it may be useful to have a backup just in case...).


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

It doesn't appear (to me, anyway) that saved videos get backed up as part of an iTunes backup.

My iPhone is jailbroken, so I can see all the individual .seg files under /var/mobile/applications/{AppID}/Documents/SavedVideos but other than copying all of those to my PC and then putting them back, I don't think there's an easy way to back them up normally.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah I tried a backup and then using an app that can read iTunes backups and it did not save the videos. It was pretty evident by the size of the backup it wasn't right, but I looked anyway.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

iTunes is supposed to backup all application data. Tivo must be classifying or storing the show downloads in a nonstandard way.

Ok, so maybe not, Apple provides clarity on iTunes backups in the link.



> *iTunes will back up the following information*
> ....
> App Store Application data (except the Application itself, its tmp and Caches folder).
> Application settings, preferences, and data, including documents.


http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4946


----------

